# Bosc Monitor Scratching Viv Glass and Nose Rubbing



## Massey (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here.

I have a 5 month old bosc monitor who has settled in quite well. He is fine being handled etc and is quite tame. The hot side of the viv is just over 95f and the cool end is just under 85f. 

It gets fed mainly large locusts twice a week (full box - 6/8) and a fuzzy mouse once a week. 

The problem i have is that my monitor constantly scratches the ends of the viv glass where it slides open and rubs its nose on it. Sometimes it can do it for even an hour or two. It's as if it's trying to get out. 
I've got a video of it doing it (kind of - it got distracted by me with the phone) He usually scratches more than that
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1651slkTE8

He also has one slightly bent toe which was like that when I bought it. He doesn't seem to be in distress with it when it's touched etc. Should i consult a vet.

Any help with both of these issues will be greatly appreciated as the scratching noise wakes me up in the morning :lol2:

Cheers,
Louis


----------



## Massey (Sep 9, 2008)

The video has not yet been processed though. give it 10 mins or so.


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

I have heard this can be solved by putting cardboard on the bottom half of the sides and front of the viv so he can't see out. You also need to think about why he might be trying to get out. Maybe he's just trying to tell you he wants to come out and explore more. is he tame?


----------



## Massey (Sep 9, 2008)

Myo said:


> I have heard this can be solved by putting cardboard on the bottom half of the sides and front of the viv so he can't see out. You also need to think about why he might be trying to get out. Maybe he's just trying to tell you he wants to come out and explore more. is he tame?


He's pretty tame to be honest. he doesn't hiss or anything and he loves being stroked on his head. we do let him out and he's a real explorer but as soon as we put him back in he does it again (seems ok once he's out)


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

the reason for the glass scratching would be that i heard they cant see glass. the lace monitor does it all the time at college. and bearded dragons do it. 

they dont understand why they cant get past so they'll keep doin it. 
so yea cardboard or anything that the monior can see should stop him..

hope this helps


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd just go for the cardboard. And if he's tame getting him out at least once a day won't hurt. been wanting a bosc myself for ages. The size is a bit daunting though, well, the size of the viv an adult needs is daunting anyway!!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Mine does that every now and again, it either means she wants to come out to relieve herself on my cold kitchen floor (she won't 'go' in her viv unless she has to) or because she wants to come out for a cuddle. Mine is a bit bigger than yours though (3ft) I just slide open the door and let her come out and wonder by herself as the downstairs is bosc monitor proof 
She'll also go back in her viv on her own when she's had enough.


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

its compleatly normall for monitors to be doing this theyre extreamly active most of the time my 3ft bosc does it all the time the worst time he does it is when ive cleaned the glass and goes in his water bowl and then gets soil from the substrate all up the glass little bleeder :lol2:
i wouldnt worry about it at least hes active and not just laying there or hideing
his bent toe you could go and get it exrayed just to be safe but ive seen quite alot of wild caught monitors with this, my black throat had it in a few of her toes and it didnt seem to cause her any problems


----------



## Massey (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments it's put my mind at rest a bit now i just though maybe the temperatures were wrong or something. I'll try and fine some sort of translucent material like cellophane or something to stick on the outside bottom half so its not blocking the view completely but at least it will be able to see it then. 

Cheers guys


----------



## Pocono (Jun 1, 2021)

Massey said:


> Thanks for all the comments it's put my mind at rest a bit now i just though maybe the temperatures were wrong or something. I'll try and fine some sort of translucent material like cellophane or something to stick on the outside bottom half so its not blocking the view completely but at least it will be able to see it then.
> 
> Cheers guys


Hello. I just read this thread & was curious how your monitors life was? What things such as temp & humidity you found worked the best. I only ask because I have a 2 month savannah I’m working with now. She getting take very quickly & will come out on my arm to eat so far. I’ve played with the temps & it seems if i go over 88 - 90 degrees she pretty hides all day u see her rocks in the cool dirt excepts when she comes out to bask. So hot side stays around 89 cool side around 80. Humidity about 60%. Basking spot stays about 115. And she stays around the cooler edges of that spot. So I guess my question is what seemed to work best for yours during the time you had him? And do you think I should make any adjustments. It’s my first one and I don’t want to make mistakes so I figured I’d talk to someone who had one already. Any help will be appreciated! Thanx.


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Pocono said:


> Hello. I just read this thread & was curious how your monitors life was? What things such as temp & humidity you found worked the best. I only ask because I have a 2 month savannah I’m working with now. She getting take very quickly & will come out on my arm to eat so far. I’ve played with the temps & it seems if i go over 88 - 90 degrees she pretty hides all day u see her rocks in the cool dirt excepts when she comes out to bask. So hot side stays around 89 cool side around 80. Humidity about 60%. Basking spot stays about 115. And she stays around the cooler edges of that spot. So I guess my question is what seemed to work best for yours during the time you had him? And do you think I should make any adjustments. It’s my first one and I don’t want to make mistakes so I figured I’d talk to someone who had one already. Any help will be appreciated! Thanx.



Hi, this thread is 13 YEARS old, I`d be very happy to offer you some advise if you start a new thread of your own... If you do that please include a few photos of the whole enclosure.


----------



## Umahlizardowner (Aug 23, 2021)

I’m not sure if I’m doing this right…. I brought and savannah monitor on the 8th of this month I named her/he umah I’m not sure if it’s a boy or girl yet Bc it didn’t get done shedding yet but I’m pretty sure it’s a girl.so I have everything she’s needs I think I don’t think she’s tamed yet because the first time I took her out she jumped out of my hand hissed at me and ran so since then I haven’t took her out. I feed her super worms(alive) and meal worms(alive) and grasshoppers(dead) and she eats them I got her grasshoppers in a bowl in her place so when I’m not home or anything she can eat when she gets hungry. I don’t know if she’s stressed or not I have a light to heat her up I have a water bowl she doesn’t soak or anything in there she just uses the bathroom and then gets out she hides under her soil most of the day but sometime do come out and sit under her light with her eyes closed and see that’s what I’m worried about is that something I should be worried about because I heard that that is a sign of stress she also rubs her head against her log that I have in there under her light she sits there and rubs her head against is like she’s scratching or something and she doesn’t hiss at me when I pet her head to let her know I’m not a threat she just kinda puffs up an little bit I’m kinda nervous to pick her up again I don’t want her to try and run away again I have a dog and a cat so I don’t need them getting a hold of her she’s really small right now she’s still a baby and she’s still shedding the thing I’m worried about is the eye closing as she sits under her light and sometimes when I try and feed her she runs around like crazy and burry herself really fast like she’s scared she do this out of no where but she never did that when I first got her so it’s weird how she does it when she already been here for about 2 weeks. Sometimes she rests her on her log with her eyes closed and when she sees me she closes her eyes so I need answers with that. I don’t think she’s sick because I heard that a sick monitor isn’t defensive at all like they let you hold them touch them without a problem but that’s not with her she stills breathe hard and puff up when my hand gets close so I don’t think she’s sick I just hope she’s healthy and everything I really don’t want anything to happen to her that’s why I’m nervous about letting her out I don’t think she really trust me Bc she did act fine when I picked her up but as soon as I let my guard down she tried to escape so I’m very cautious with her she’s very smart but I don’t need her getting away i just need pointer on how to make sure she’s not stressed or sick so can anyone tell me if I’m doing anything wrong? It would be nice thank you so much


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Umahlizardowner said:


> I’m not sure if I’m doing this right…. I brought and savannah monitor on the 8th of this month I named her/he umah I’m not sure if it’s a boy or girl yet Bc it didn’t get done shedding yet but I’m pretty sure it’s a girl.so I have everything she’s needs I think I don’t think she’s tamed yet because the first time I took her out she jumped out of my hand hissed at me and ran so since then I haven’t took her out. I feed her super worms(alive) and meal worms(alive) and grasshoppers(dead) and she eats them I got her grasshoppers in a bowl in her place so when I’m not home or anything she can eat when she gets hungry. I don’t know if she’s stressed or not I have a light to heat her up I have a water bowl she doesn’t soak or anything in there she just uses the bathroom and then gets out she hides under her soil most of the day but sometime do come out and sit under her light with her eyes closed and see that’s what I’m worried about is that something I should be worried about because I heard that that is a sign of stress she also rubs her head against her log that I have in there under her light she sits there and rubs her head against is like she’s scratching or something and she doesn’t hiss at me when I pet her head to let her know I’m not a threat she just kinda puffs up an little bit I’m kinda nervous to pick her up again I don’t want her to try and run away again I have a dog and a cat so I don’t need them getting a hold of her she’s really small right now she’s still a baby and she’s still shedding the thing I’m worried about is the eye closing as she sits under her light and sometimes when I try and feed her she runs around like crazy and burry herself really fast like she’s scared she do this out of no where but she never did that when I first got her so it’s weird how she does it when she already been here for about 2 weeks. Sometimes she rests her on her log with her eyes closed and when she sees me she closes her eyes so I need answers with that. I don’t think she’s sick because I heard that a sick monitor isn’t defensive at all like they let you hold them touch them without a problem but that’s not with her she stills breathe hard and puff up when my hand gets close so I don’t think she’s sick I just hope she’s healthy and everything I really don’t want anything to happen to her that’s why I’m nervous about letting her out I don’t think she really trust me Bc she did act fine when I picked her up but as soon as I let my guard down she tried to escape so I’m very cautious with her she’s very smart but I don’t need her getting away i just need pointer on how to make sure she’s not stressed or sick so can anyone tell me if I’m doing anything wrong? It would be nice thank you so much



Hi, it would be best if you start another thread, but for now I would like to ask if you can show a photo of the whole enclosure including a top view, and say what the lowest ambient (air) temp is in the coolest parts and then the basking surface temp and what you use to measure those, you also need to say what the humidity range is and how that`s measured, then give details of the type and wattage of the heat bulbs and UVB bulb/tube.


----------

